# 3DSGamerWorld.com really ship from USA?



## Jmert (Mar 28, 2016)

I want to buy sky3ds Plus from USA local , 
do a lot of search, most shops ship from China,
i want to receive my sky3ds+ fast and save,
3DSGamerworld.com says ship from USA local,
anyone ordered from them before ?


----------



## Zetman (Mar 28, 2016)

choose an official reseller from sky3ds site


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 28, 2016)

Depends on what items are in stock. It will say if it ships from the US or not. If they can't ship from the US, they will normally email you to let you know that they will have to from the asia warehouse.


----------



## S4L (Apr 9, 2016)

Zetman said:


> choose an official reseller from sky3ds site


Even official resellers ship from different locations and have bad reputations.


----------

